# Snapshot of Greece: Courtroom dramas



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

BBC World News

Greece's prominence in the international sphere has been blighted by the country's debt crisis. But what is the country really like? Greek film directors set out to provide an insider's view and a flavour in *My Country: Greece*. In the *first of this three-part series*, *The Courtroom* sees the Athens Minor Offences Court in action, where we witness the dilemmas faced by the judges who have to make the decisions on guilty or not guilty verdicts. *3 July 07:10* / *Repeated: 3 July 20:10; 4 July 13:10 & 5 July 02:10*.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2010)

Πάρε κι ένα κλιπάκι


----------



## imwrong (Jul 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> In the *first of this three-part series*, *The Courtroom* sees the Athens Minor Offences Court in action, where we witness the dilemmas faced by the judges who have to make the decisions on guilty or not guilty verdicts



Υπάρχει και το "Θέμις" του Μάρκου Γκαστίν, γάλλου σκηνοθέτη που ζει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα. Ήταν στους κινηματογράφους πέρσι και νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και στα βίντεο κλαμπ.


----------

